# Help! Only 7 days between ovulation and period starting



## Eggs123 (Mar 13, 2017)

Could a short luteal l phase be the reason I'm not getting pregnant? I'm taking clomid, and I'm ovulating. But then my period starts 7/8 days  later.  I always get my hopes up that it's implantation bleeding.....but it never is! I have a toddler and I think when I was pregnant with him my LP was about 10 days.


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi egg123,

7 days does seem too short to me I'm afraid. It takes longer than 7 days for the egg to implant and let your body know it's there. They say a healthy LP is between 10 and 16 days. I would definitely go to your GP and speak to them so you can get to the bottom of what's going on. 

x


----------



## Eggs123 (Mar 13, 2017)

Thankyou.  My gp has reluctantly agreed to do a blood test.  But has said they won't do anything with the results as I already have 1 child.  There's nothing they can do!


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

How frustrating, I'm sorry to hear that. Normally they do a blood test 7 days after ovulation to confirm ovulation - but if you are starting to bleed by then, then I guess yours will be low. 

You could ask your doctor to prescribe you cyclogest (progesterone support), this could hold off your period and give the embryo a chance to implant. Although I know some doctors are a bit split when it comes to progesterone support. Some feel that low progesterone is actually an egg quality issue, and better treated with things like clomid to give you a stronger ovulation. I think the thinking is good egg = good corpus luteum.

Are you using OPKs to confirm ovulation? They only tell you whether you are having an LH surge, but maybe you aren't actually ovulating.

If you are on clomid do you have a consultant to talk to? 

x


----------



## Eggs123 (Mar 13, 2017)

So my OPKs confirm ovulation and with the clomid I'm fairly certain I'm ovulating. My consultant is happy with ovulation but just prescribed clomid to give me a boost.
Before i had my son 2 years ago I went and had lots of tests (age and a previous miscarriage)  and consultant  could see no reason why we weren't getting pregnant.  He prescribed clmid to give me a boost. It worked and I got pregnant. This time he prescribed clomid again but it's not worked it's magic!
My doctor has pretty much refused to do anything. I went to see her, ended up quite upset. And she just kept saying that there is bugging they can do. She agreed to take bloods on day 5. I told her I was at Day 5 now. But she can't do it, needs a nurse and so I need to go back next month.


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Eggs

I also have a luteal phase defect.  I tried luteal support but it didnt help me conceive. I ended up having ivf as both nhs and private clinics didn't support chlomid for lpd.  My clinc said its difficult to tell what is causing it so hard to treat. It could be that something isn't working right in the first half of my cycle. 

Mine was very short when i first stopped birth control - started spotting after 2/3 days - and at best has been 10/11 days.  

Thats good that you've already had a baby though - your body knows what to do!  

When i researched it, vit B is often recommended. Its also worth visiting an experienced acupuncturist if you havent already. 

X


----------



## Eggs123 (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear that didn't work. What did you try to increase your luteal phase? Im thinking of ordering some progesterone cream an try that for a few months.
I keep hoping my body will remember, but it's not at the moment :-(
Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

The likes of cyclogest is probably better for luteal support if your gp will prescribe it after your day 5 test.  

I tried all sorts of vitamins -  mainly vitamin b but i can't remember which one im afraid. I also had acupuncture.  If you have a local one affiliated with Zita west or with fertility experience, i would definitely say try it. 

Has your consultant suggested trying anything else?  X


----------

